# Stingray parts bikes



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 25, 2022)

I recently finished up a Stingray build  for myself and that allowed me to use up some extra parts on a couple more. These two  I can play around on and beat up. I have this set of chopper forks on the '70 that someone made out of what seems to be a Schwinn road bike with I'm guessing 28 inch wheels. They did a great job the chrome survived, almost and just a few hammer marks from coaxing it into shape. I will see how it rides once it is complete but I'm liking the 20 inch over the 16 inch wheel. The coppertone has a few non Schwinn parts but still a blast to ride. If I can find another decent frame its off to the chop shop for these 2 hahahah


----------



## stoney (Jul 25, 2022)

The Chopper fork might be from maybe a Schwinn Super Sport?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 25, 2022)

stoney said:


> Chopper fork from maybe a Schwinn Super Sport?



How big did those wheels go 28/29?


----------



## stoney (Jul 25, 2022)

27" I believe


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 27, 2022)

I just could not bring myself to leave that chopper fork on this one. I had this Schwinn factory replacement fork so I put it to good use. I did not have a Schwinn front wheel but that does not stop it from riding  like the devil. I really like the bigger BMX tire it really tears it up.


----------

